# is there anyway to up gain on ch. 53 with CM 4228



## hojo (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a Cm 4228 in my attic with a CM 7777 amp. I also have rabbit ears for my one digital station broadcasting in VHF. Any way I get all my local stations except for PBS channel 10. which broadcasts it's digital signal on 53. Our NBC station broadcasts it's digital signal on 52 and I receive it fairly well. 63-69% on my VIP 622. In fact i recently replaced my balun with one I bought at ACE hardware and get better reception #'s. Before, I had 58-61 % with dropouts on NBC especially around midday. Now dropouts rarely happen on NBCand my other stations come in stronger. And I can now occasionally lock in on PBS.Any way I thought i read someplace where you could trim the bow-tie tips to increase gain for channels above 51. I really don't want to do anything that would mess up my other channels, becaue PBS is a lower priority for me. So is there an effective, reversible way to increase gain for Ch. 53?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can easily double the signal to your CM4228 by placing it outside above the roof line.

If you want to camouflage it, paint it sky blue.


----------

